# A Spotlight Shines Through



## Flanders

*Five days ago one of the good ones in the US Senate put the 2016 election in context. All of the other issues combined cannot, do not, override the necessity of making this election about sovereignty and nothing else:*

For the first time in a long time, this November will give Americans a clear choice on perhaps the most important issue facing our country and our civilization: whether we remain a nation-state that serves its own people, or whether we slide irrevocably toward a soulless globalism that treats humans as interchangeable widgets in the world market.

   In Donald Trump, we have a forceful advocate for America. Trump has said that our trade, immigration and foreign policies must be changed to protect the interests of American workers and our nation.

Sen. Sessions: Election offers a simple choice
       Jeff Sessions 9:45 p.m. EDT May 12, 2016

Sen. Sessions: Election offers a simple choice​
*In recent years Senator Sessions, and others, warned the country about surrendering America’s independence to globalism, i.e. to a one government world. Since the early 1950s the media imposed a blackout on all opposition to the New World Order. I am certain the blackout was keeping a promise given to traitors by traitors.*

Global Government Thy Name is Treachery​
*Last night Lou Dobbs interviewed John Bolton. I could not find the video or the transcript of the first, and most important, opposition to globalism I ever heard on television in all of the years I watched news shows. At long last a TV show got the truth to more Americans in five minutes than did all of the print articles and floor speeches in Congress ever achieved. For the first time in television’s long sorry history of war against the American people a spotlight lit up the media blackout. It is not farfetched to relate that spotlight to a WWII song. After all, Americans have been fighting the darkness since 1945:*

​
*I have to believe that John Bolton and Lou Dobbs opened the door to more television reports opposing globalism as well as passing H.R. 75: *

Text of H.R. 75 (113th): American Sovereignty Restoration Act of 2013 (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us​
*NOTE: H.R. 75 was first introduced by then-Congressman Ron Paul in 1997 as H.R. 1146. It was reintroduced in every Congress thereafter. It never got out of committee with Democrat or REPUBLICAN majorities —— not even when Republicans controlled Congress and the White House under Bush the Younger.  

Those who read my messages heard me say that I would not vote for Donald Trump. I still do not trust him on a lot of issues. In light of an opportunity to pass H.R. 75, I have to vote for Trump. No other issue, or combination of issues, could change my mind.  In fact, I said I was for then-presidential candidate Ron Paul because of H.R. 1146 and nothing else. 

Finally, I always had faith in Senator Jeff Sessions; nevertheless, I had serious doubts about where Trump stood on continued membership in the United Nations. Last night John Bolton and Lou Dobbs convinced me that President Trump is on the right side of the issue and history. I now believe that President Trump —— and a Republican Congress spliced together by Tea Party conservatives behind H.R. 75 —— will get it done. It is a dead certainty that neither Hillary Clinton, nor any Democrat, will place America’s sovereignty above the United Nations and everything they have planned for their fellow “Americans.”

Just to be on the safe, Tea Party conservatives must continue to work at giving the Republicans super majorities in both Houses irrespective of what they think about Donald Trump.

p.s. Trump cannot do better than Vice President Jeff Sessions.  *


----------



## BULLDOG

Ever notice that EVERY ELECTION is THE MOST IMPORTANT ELECTION OF OUR LIFETIME!!!!!....?  Or that EVERY ELECTION is the last chance to save out country from sure collapse if your candidate isn't elected?  Back off on the hysterics. This election is important, but not HAIR ON FIRE important. We will survive no matter who wins.


----------



## Flanders

BULLDOG said:


> Ever notice that EVERY ELECTION is THE MOST IMPORTANT ELECTION OF OUR LIFETIME!!!!!....? Or that EVERY ELECTION is the last chance to save out country from sure collapse if your candidate isn't elected?


*To BULLDOG: Withdrawing from the United Nations makes this election the most important election ever. No previous election ever defined life or death ideologies so clearly. No other issue, or probable candidates, in past elections ever came close to saving, or abolishing, everything that made this country great. Winning or losing the Vietnam War, and now the war against Islam, could not destroy this country as effectively as does continued membership in the United Nations. In Short: An issue too long avoided is more important than the candidates. It just happens that Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton are the presumptive nominees.

Incidentally, once the issue gets the coverage long denied by the MSM, a majority of Americans will join with a small number of Tea Party conservatives in the only fight against the wealthy, influential, powerful forces of the United Nations.

NOTE: Taqiyya the Liar inadvertently created the Tea Party in 2009. After 7 years of his foreign policy disasters, defeat in war, and United Nations refugees,  withdrawing from the United Nations is now the lynchpin for a movement still in its infancy. *


BULLDOG said:


> This election is important, but not HAIR ON FIRE important. We will survive no matter who wins.


*To BULLDOG: That’s the point. Americans will not survive as a free people if the United Nations crowd wins another election.

Your attempt to trivialize the issue in order to salvage Hillary Clinton’s campaign also defends the United Nations whether or not you know it.*




http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-05/196549_5_.jpg


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Flanders said:


> *Five days ago one of the good ones in the US Senate put the 2016 election in context. All of the other issues combined cannot, do not, override the necessity of making this election about sovereignty and nothing else:*
> 
> For the first time in a long time, this November will give Americans a clear choice on perhaps the most important issue facing our country and our civilization: whether we remain a nation-state that serves its own people, or whether we slide irrevocably toward a soulless globalism that treats humans as interchangeable widgets in the world market.
> 
> In Donald Trump, we have a forceful advocate for America. Trump has said that our trade, immigration and foreign policies must be changed to protect the interests of American workers and our nation.
> 
> Sen. Sessions: Election offers a simple choice
> Jeff Sessions 9:45 p.m. EDT May 12, 2016
> 
> Sen. Sessions: Election offers a simple choice​
> *In recent years Senator Sessions, and others, warned the country about surrendering America’s independence to globalism, i.e. to a one government world. Since the early 1950s the media imposed a blackout on all opposition to the New World Order. I am certain the blackout was keeping a promise given to traitors by traitors.*
> 
> Global Government Thy Name is Treachery​
> *Last night Lou Dobbs interviewed John Bolton. I could not find the video or the transcript of the first, and most important, opposition to globalism I ever heard on television in all of the years I watched news shows. At long last a TV show got the truth to more Americans in five minutes than did all of the print articles and floor speeches in Congress ever achieved. For the first time in television’s long sorry history of war against the American people a spotlight lit up the media blackout. It is not farfetched to relate that spotlight to a WWII song. After all, Americans have been fighting the darkness since 1945:*
> 
> ​
> *I have to believe that John Bolton and Lou Dobbs opened the door to more television reports opposing globalism as well as passing H.R. 75: *
> 
> Text of H.R. 75 (113th): American Sovereignty Restoration Act of 2013 (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us​
> *NOTE: H.R. 75 was first introduced by then-Congressman Ron Paul in 1997 as H.R. 1146. It was reintroduced in every Congress thereafter. It never got out of committee with Democrat or REPUBLICAN majorities —— not even when Republicans controlled Congress and the White House under Bush the Younger.
> 
> Those who read my messages heard me say that I would not vote for Donald Trump. I still do not trust him on a lot of issues. In light of an opportunity to pass H.R. 75, I have to vote for Trump. No other issue, or combination of issues, could change my mind.  In fact, I said I was for then-presidential candidate Ron Paul because of H.R. 1146 and nothing else.
> 
> Finally, I always had faith in Senator Jeff Sessions; nevertheless, I had serious doubts about where Trump stood on continued membership in the United Nations. Last night John Bolton and Lou Dobbs convinced me that President Trump is on the right side of the issue and history. I now believe that President Trump —— and a Republican Congress spliced together by Tea Party conservatives behind H.R. 75 —— will get it done. It is a dead certainty that neither Hillary Clinton, nor any Democrat, will place America’s sovereignty above the United Nations and everything they have planned for their fellow “Americans.”
> 
> Just to be on the safe, Tea Party conservatives must continue to work at giving the Republicans super majorities in both Houses irrespective of what they think about Donald Trump.
> 
> p.s. Trump cannot do better than Vice President Jeff Sessions.  *


In Donald Trump you have a con man, liar, and someone who has no business being president.


----------



## DarkFury

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five days ago one of the good ones in the US Senate put the 2016 election in context. All of the other issues combined cannot, do not, override the necessity of making this election about sovereignty and nothing else:*
> 
> For the first time in a long time, this November will give Americans a clear choice on perhaps the most important issue facing our country and our civilization: whether we remain a nation-state that serves its own people, or whether we slide irrevocably toward a soulless globalism that treats humans as interchangeable widgets in the world market.
> 
> In Donald Trump, we have a forceful advocate for America. Trump has said that our trade, immigration and foreign policies must be changed to protect the interests of American workers and our nation.
> 
> Sen. Sessions: Election offers a simple choice
> Jeff Sessions 9:45 p.m. EDT May 12, 2016
> 
> Sen. Sessions: Election offers a simple choice​
> *In recent years Senator Sessions, and others, warned the country about surrendering America’s independence to globalism, i.e. to a one government world. Since the early 1950s the media imposed a blackout on all opposition to the New World Order. I am certain the blackout was keeping a promise given to traitors by traitors.*
> 
> Global Government Thy Name is Treachery​
> *Last night Lou Dobbs interviewed John Bolton. I could not find the video or the transcript of the first, and most important, opposition to globalism I ever heard on television in all of the years I watched news shows. At long last a TV show got the truth to more Americans in five minutes than did all of the print articles and floor speeches in Congress ever achieved. For the first time in television’s long sorry history of war against the American people a spotlight lit up the media blackout. It is not farfetched to relate that spotlight to a WWII song. After all, Americans have been fighting the darkness since 1945:*
> 
> ​
> *I have to believe that John Bolton and Lou Dobbs opened the door to more television reports opposing globalism as well as passing H.R. 75: *
> 
> Text of H.R. 75 (113th): American Sovereignty Restoration Act of 2013 (Introduced version) - GovTrack.us​
> *NOTE: H.R. 75 was first introduced by then-Congressman Ron Paul in 1997 as H.R. 1146. It was reintroduced in every Congress thereafter. It never got out of committee with Democrat or REPUBLICAN majorities —— not even when Republicans controlled Congress and the White House under Bush the Younger.
> 
> Those who read my messages heard me say that I would not vote for Donald Trump. I still do not trust him on a lot of issues. In light of an opportunity to pass H.R. 75, I have to vote for Trump. No other issue, or combination of issues, could change my mind.  In fact, I said I was for then-presidential candidate Ron Paul because of H.R. 1146 and nothing else.
> 
> Finally, I always had faith in Senator Jeff Sessions; nevertheless, I had serious doubts about where Trump stood on continued membership in the United Nations. Last night John Bolton and Lou Dobbs convinced me that President Trump is on the right side of the issue and history. I now believe that President Trump —— and a Republican Congress spliced together by Tea Party conservatives behind H.R. 75 —— will get it done. It is a dead certainty that neither Hillary Clinton, nor any Democrat, will place America’s sovereignty above the United Nations and everything they have planned for their fellow “Americans.”
> 
> Just to be on the safe, Tea Party conservatives must continue to work at giving the Republicans super majorities in both Houses irrespective of what they think about Donald Trump.
> 
> p.s. Trump cannot do better than Vice President Jeff Sessions.  *
> 
> 
> 
> In Donald Trump you have a con man, liar, and someone who has no business being president.
Click to expand...

*And in C C Jones you have an idiot so whats your point? Its going to be Trump and it might be Bernie. Oregon and Kentucky are looking bad VERY BAD for Hillary. And Trump CAN beat either.*


----------



## BULLDOG

Flanders said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that EVERY ELECTION is THE MOST IMPORTANT ELECTION OF OUR LIFETIME!!!!!....? Or that EVERY ELECTION is the last chance to save out country from sure collapse if your candidate isn't elected?
> 
> 
> 
> *To BULLDOG: Withdrawing from the United Nations makes this election the most important election ever. No previous election ever defined life or death ideologies so clearly. No other issue, or probable candidates, in past elections ever came close to saving, or abolishing, everything that made this country great. Winning or losing the Vietnam War, and now the war against Islam, could not destroy this country as effectively as does continued membership in the United Nations. In Short: An issue too long avoided is more important than the candidates. It just happens that Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton are the presumptive nominees.
> 
> Incidentally, once the issue gets the coverage long denied by the MSM, a majority of Americans will join with a small number of Tea Party conservatives in the only fight against the wealthy, influential, powerful forces of the United Nations.
> 
> NOTE: Taqiyya the Liar inadvertently created the Tea Party in 2009. After 7 years of his foreign policy disasters, defeat in war, and United Nations refugees,  withdrawing from the United Nations is now the lynchpin for a movement still in its infancy. *
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> This election is important, but not HAIR ON FIRE important. We will survive no matter who wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *To BULLDOG: That’s the point. Americans will not survive as a free people if the United Nations crowd wins another election.
> 
> Your attempt to trivialize the issue in order to salvage Hillary Clinton’s campaign also defends the United Nations whether or not you know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-05/196549_5_.jpg
Click to expand...



Yep, You're nuts.


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Last night Lou Dobbs interviewed John Bolton. I could not find the video or the transcript of the first, and most important, opposition to globalism I ever heard on television in all of the years I watched news shows.


*I did find this video:*

Dobbs on what’s at stake in the November election

*Dobbs did not connect the United Nations and globalism in his observation. Indeed, he never mentioned the United Nations. No surprise there. Talking heads are not permitted to connect the UN and its assault America’s sovereignty. No matter. If Trump follows through on sovereignty —— passing H.R. 75 must follow.*


Flanders said:


> I have to believe that John Bolton and Lou Dobbs opened the door to more television reports opposing globalism as well as passing H.R. 75:


*Bottom line: Take a deep breath and forget all of the other issues. Forget about voting for Trump simply to beat Hillary Clinton. Voting for the Republican to beat the Democrat is a worn out scam at best. Tea Party conservatives have no choice but to vote for Trump trusting him to make sovereignty his governing philosophy. In every election in my adult lifetime the wannabes, including Democrats, had the patriotism rhetoric down pat, while not a one of them ever included sovereignty until Trump staked his claim.*



https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M451dff6c67c245ae3dfa3a6788e57be1o0&pid=Api&w=121&h=181

*Just to be clear on this. Had Trump not staked a claim on sovereignty, I would not go near him if I was wearing a Hazmat suit:

Most of all conservatives should not fall for this one:*

Donald Trump hasn't only beaten the Republican establishment, he's also thrashed Washington's conservative establishment.​
With Trump atop GOP, conservatives could lose influence on Capitol Hill
       By David M. Drucker
       5/17/16 12:01 AM

With Trump atop GOP, conservatives could lose influence on Capitol Hill​
*Washington's so-called conservative establishment can easily be brushed aside by enough true conservatives in both Houses of Congress.*


----------



## Flanders

*If Donald Trump puts Americans first as he promised, I suggest he starts with UNITED NATIONS ECONOMIC REFUGEES:*

Nearly everyone who discussed the Utica program in the Syracuse.com comments was appalled that the president seems to be prioritizing illegal immigrants over U.S. citizens for summer jobs in their region.

   “Most divisive president ever adds to the legacy,” Dawn Of A New Day posted.

   “This is absurd!” greats wrote. “Yes people, vote for Hillary. She wants this too. To heck with American youth. Let’s employ refugees who can’t even speak English! Go Trump! Stand up for America!”

   “So legal Americans are not worthy of summer jobs?” RockwellSprings questioned. “Can’t wait for November.”

   “What about OUR kids?” bastracker wrote. “I am thoroughly disgusted.”​
Obama spending millions to find summer jobs — for refugees
       May 17, 2016
       By Victor Skinner

Obama spending millions to find summer jobs - for refugees - The American Mirror​
*Incidentally, now that Trump introduced sovereignty in his campaign his Wall put the United Nations in play on the immigration issue. I do not see how Hillary Clinton can justify her party’s policy of open-borders regardless of what she imagines in a hypothetical debate:*

Hillary Clinton Mocks Donald Trump, Imagines Debating Him: "I Am Really Looking Forward To That"

Clinton Mocks Donald Trump, Imagines Debating Him: "I Am Really Looking Forward To That"​
*Here is my hypothetical debate scenario:

Trump softens up Hillary Clinton with the diseases carried by illegal aliens that already killed American children. That tragedy came about because the Democrat party gave the United Nations control over our borders.

Regardless of how she spins her response, Trump delivers the knockout punch with this topic: Where did the United Nations get the authority to dictate America’s immigration policies?

Hillary will no doubt respond with United Nations talking points:*

United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*When she spins out of control Trump has her.

When did the United Nations get the authority to transform war torn refugees into economic refugees ——  send them to the United States and force Americans to support them? And will economic refugees ever be sent back to their homelands after the civil war in Syria is over?  

Finally, Trump mercifully finishes her off with the coup de grâce.

When did the United Nations get the authority to send diseased refugees into American communities?*

22 Percent of Resettled Refugees in Minnesota Test Positive for Tuberculosis
   by Michael Patrick Leahy
   17 May 2016

22 Percent of Resettled Refugees in Minnesota Test Positive for Tuberculosis - Breitbart​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> All of the other issues combined cannot, do not, override the necessity of making this election about sovereignty and nothing else:


*Wow! Something  I never thought possible knocked me for a loop:*

May 22, 2016
   Abolish the Department of Justice
   By Bruce Walker

Articles: Abolish the Department of Justice​
*In the sixteen years I posted on message boards, I called for repealing the XVI and XVII Amendments. I posted hundreds and hundreds of messages calling for withdrawing from the United Nations. I called for abolishing bureaucracies like the Department of Education, the National Endowment for the Arts, the National Endowment for the Humanities, the Environmental Protection Agency, the Securities and Exchange Commission, and the Federal Communications Commission. I pleaded to stop funding the Corporation for Public Broadcasting (PBS and NPR).

Now that the DoJ is in play, Donald Trump’s commitment to sovereignty might consider the addition to my revised list of priorities:

1. Repeal the XVI Amendment.

2. Repeal the XVII Amendment.

3. Withdraw from the United Nations (H. R. 75).

4. Abolish the Department of Justice.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Last night Lou Dobbs interviewed John Bolton. I could not find the video or the transcript of the first, and most important, opposition to globalism I ever heard on television in all of the years I watched news shows.


*I have a sinking feeling that Lou Dobbs is trying to put the genie back in the bottle. I searched for the original segment but have not found it to date. This is not the first time commentary of importance was blocked from the Internet. On top of the blackout, unless I missed it Donald Trump dropped the word sovereignty from his repertoire. I will hang tough with my analysis for a while: *


Flanders said:


> I have to believe that John Bolton and Lou Dobbs opened the door to more television reports opposing globalism as well as passing H.R. 75:


*NOTE: The words sovereignty and globalism put teeth in the usual rhetoric on a whole range of issues. Issues like open-borders, outsourcing jobs and entire industries, relationships with allies, how and why America uses the military, our Supreme Court, and centuries of freedom of navigation for openers. Nothing involving our sovereignty is anybody’s business except ours. Everything stemming from defending our sovereignty above everything else disputes everything about globalism as it is praised by Democrats, the New World Order crowd and their media puppets. Also note how the United Nations’ claim to ownership of the world’s oceans had more to do with non-existent International Law than it did with environmental horseshit:*

Freedom of navigation (FON), is a principle of customary international law that, apart from the exceptions provided for in international law, ships flying the flag of any sovereign state shall not suffer interference from other states.[1] This right is now also codified as article 87(1)a of the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea. However, not all UN member states have ratified the convention; notably, the United States has signed, but not ratified the convention.

Freedom of navigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> centuries of freedom of navigation for openers


*This article is good primer for understanding freedom of navigation as well as understanding every United Nations treaty:*

The compulsory arbitration provisions contained in the treaty known as the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) provide a case in point.​
Case Study of Out-of-Control Transnational Adjudicative Body
       By Joseph A. Klein
       May 23, 2016

Case Study of Out-of-Control Transnational Adjudicative Body​
*Way back when then Senator Joe Biden, and retired RINO Senator Richard Lugar,  were pushing for ratifying the Law of the Sea Treaty (LOST). Suffice to say that not one United Nations treaty is good for the American. The Senate refusing to ratify the LOST was a gift to the American people.

See this thread for some details about the LOST while ratification was being debated:*

A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears not a traitor; he speaks in accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their arguments, he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear.  Marcus Tillius Cicero​
*XXXXX*​
If for no other reason the efforts to ratify the LOST should convince Americans that Democrats retaining control of the Senate is a blueprint for abolishing America’s absolute sovereignty via UN treaties. If sovereignty isn’t  concrete enough for you try this: Should the LOST ever be ratified it will give the UN taxing authority over the American people via the International Seabed Authority contrary to Hillary Clinton’s dismissal. Notice that limited opposition means limited among Clinton and her kind. Add the American people to the equation and opposition is massive: 

*XXXXX*​
   “This is the first time in history that an international organization – the U.N. in this case – would possess taxing authority over this country.”

   Nobody in their right mind would trust a Democrat president to veto anything the UN does with its ill-gotten revenues —— and certainly not presidential wannabe Hillary Clinton:

United Nations Finds The LOST  Again​
*p.s. The Senate not ratifying the LOST surely contributed to the sewer rat calling treaties TRADE AGREEMENTS.*


----------



## Flanders

Hillary: Everyone needs to vote for me because I know how to do national security
   By Dan Calabrese
   June 1, 2016

Hillary: Everyone needs to vote for me because I know how to do national security​
*She did not know how to do it  as secretary of state nor in the Senate. In light of her criminality that put the country at risk, I am stunned that she is looking for a win on national security. One would think that the less she says about national security the better off she will be:* 

USA Today’s editorial board wrote Tuesday that Clinton’s use of a personal server had put national security at risk and had repeatedly ignored warnings from State Department officials:​
If Clinton wants to become the president of the United States, she needs to explain how she could make such a reckless decision. She had a chance to answer questions when the Obama administration-appointed inspector general contacted her about the investigation that was released last week. Among five recent secretaries of State, only Clinton refused.​
Clinton: It’s ‘Obvious’ to Voters I Will Put National Security Over Self-Interest
       BY: Alyssa Canobbio  
       May 31, 2016 5:56 pm

Clinton: It’s ‘Obvious’ to Voters I Will Put National Security Over Self-Interest​
*Donald Trump will own national security if he runs with sovereignty as he implied:*


Flanders said:


> Hillary will no doubt respond with United Nations talking points:


*I do not know how Trump will respond to Clinton’s full court press on national security, but he only has to pin her down on her first loyalty —— GLOBAL GOVERNMENT ADMINISTERED BY THE UNITED NATIONS.

Obvious, she will lie. Once she says this country is her first loyalty in order to win an election, Trump can use her own record to bury her. Regardless of the what the polls say, American voters will not believe a word she says about national security any more than they believe anything she says about anything else.

If there is one thing that Americans care about more than any other it is defending themselves by defending their country. That means defending against the United Nations. Nobody can defend this country and advocate membership in the United Nations at the same time —— certainly not Hillary Clinton. She is a cunning, double-dealing, UN-loving traitor to be sure, but she is not that smart. She might have gotten away with it before the social media. Today, the MSM can no longer protect her.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I am stunned that she is looking for a win on national security. One would think that the less she says about national security the better off she will be:


*I get sick to my stomach every time Hillary Clinton says she is the best choice to defend the country. I never understood how she gets away with it. Exactly what is it she will defend?*

*Democrats hate Thomas Jefferson, hate the Constitution, and abhor America’s sovereignty, yet they always give the bloodiest butchers credit for the liberties associated with T.J.’s Constitution. Sad to say, nobody in the media ever asks Communists to define the similarities between T.J.’s liberties and Ho Chi Minh’s: * 

Obama stated: “We discussed the fact that Ho Chi Minh was actually inspired by the U.S. Declaration of Independence and Constitution, and the words of Thomas Jefferson.”​
Paul Kangor
       June 2, 2016, 5:00 am
       In Vietnam, our president again insisted the Stalinist Ho was the second coming of Thomas Jefferson.

Ho Chi Minh’s Dupe | The American Spectator​
*Hillary Clinton implied that Margaret Sanger was better than Thomas Jefferson. No Matter. Donald Trump can nail her for her Wellesley Thesis whenever she mentions national security: * 

Hillary Clinton's senior thesis was a sympathetic critique of radical socialist "community organizer" Saul Alinsky. In 2003, she cited as her primary disagreement with Alinsky his view that radical change could not be achieved from within the system. (That is, she thinks it can be achieved from within.) During her husband's presidency, she instigated the most vigorous pre-Obama effort to pave the way for socialized medicine in America. She offered public support and credibility to Yasser Arafat, famously kissing Mrs. Arafat on stage after the latter had accused Israel of poisoning Palestinian children. When President Clinton faced the kind of accusations that any long-time wife and close co-worker would have known were plausible in the extreme, she chose to "defend" him by leading a propaganda effort alleging a "vast right-wing conspiracy." She popularized the squishy leftist phrase "It takes a village." And so on and on.​
July 23, 2012
       'Gentlemen's Club' Gangs Up on Bachmann
       By Daren Jonescu

404 Can't Find Page - American Thinker​
*Hillary’s thesis on Saul Alinsky begs the question “How much of Obama’s training as a community organizer was influenced by Saul Alinsky’s teachings?”  That question leads us directly to Hillary Rodham’s Wellesley Thesis which is all about organizer-nonpareil Saul Alinsky. 

NOTE: I read Clinton’s entire thesis a few years back. I am not sure if it is still available on the Net. The poorly written, poorly typed manuscript, made it a very tough read as I remember. I made a hard copy that may be buried somewhere in my den’s clutter, but I am not going to look for it. 

Hillary Clinton was much impressed with Alinsky books Reveille for Radicals, and Rules for Radicals. Both are piles of excrement that governs Clinton’s political philosophy. 

According to Alinsky the Communists were everywhere, doing wonderful things, even while the Founding Fathers were writing the Constitution. It is fair to say that the nonsense about Thomas Jefferson and bloody dictators evolved from a line that stuck with me. Alinsky dared not say Communists so he cleverly said radicals:*

The American Radicals were in the colonies grimly forcing the addition of the Bill of Rights to our Constitution.​
*Donald Trump should ask presidential wannabe Hillary if that is the same Bill of Rights that FDR wanted to abolish? 

Finally, I repeat: “Exactly what is it she will defend?”*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I get sick to my stomach every time Hillary Clinton says she is the best choice to defend the country. I never understood how she gets away with it. Exactly what is it she will defend?


*The woman is a glutton for punishment:*



http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-06/196654_5_.jpg


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> It is a dead certainty that neither Hillary Clinton, nor any Democrat, will place America’s sovereignty above the United Nations and everything they have planned for their fellow “Americans.”





Flanders said:


> If Trump follows through on sovereignty —— passing H.R. 75 must follow.


*NATO is an acceptable military alliance if it works. So how come Republican internationalists who wrap themselves in the flag never explain how NATO and the United Nations are compatible? * 

The agenda unveiled by Ryan, House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R., Calif.), and others on Thursday makes the case for an America more engaged in the world’s challenges. It addresses a number of national security issues including terrorism, border security, and the need to strengthen the U.S. military, and particularly emphasizes the need for firm ties with America’s closest allies in Europe.

   “U.S. forces should maintain a strong NATO presence in Europe, particularly by providing training and assistance to East European member states to strengthen the alliance’s deterrent on its frontier,” the document states. “We must also press our allies to increase defense spending and military readiness, recognizing that NATO cannot be held together by a few main contributors and depended upon by a wider group of free-riders. States should meet their commitments so the alliance remains credible and effective. We also will seek to modernize NATO to ensure it keeps pace with the evolving threat landscape.”​
GOP Advocates for Strong NATO, More Active America Internationally
       BY: Morgan Chalfant   
       June 9, 2016 4:40 pm

GOP Advocates for Strong NATO, More Active America Internationally​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Where did the United Nations get the authority to dictate America’s immigration policies?


*If you think the president refusing to say ‘radical Islamic terrorists’ is bad, these three words are not said by anybody with a public voice —— UNITED NATIONS REFUGEES. In addition to elected officials, print press and talking heads, a federal judge just joined a United Nations-loving MINORITY in not saying UNITED NATIONS REFUGEES.*

U.S. District Court Judge David Godbey ruled on Thursday that the state of Texas does not have the authority to block the resettlement of Syrian refugees within the state.​
Texas Must Accept Syrian Refugees, Federal Court Rules
       Kevin Daley
       5:24 PM 06/16/2016


Texas Must Accept Syrian Refugees, Federal Court Rules​


----------



## Flanders

*TUBERCULOSIS  UPDATE*​


Flanders said:


> When did the United Nations get the authority to send diseased refugees into American communities?


Wisconsin replaces Louisiana as the state with the most reported cases of active TB among recently resettled refugees in the country.

   As Breitbart News has reported previously, twenty-one cases of active TB were diagnosed among recently resettled refugees in Louisiana between 2011 and 2015.

   Six other states have reported recently resettled refugees have been diagnosed with active TB: Florida (eleven), Colorado (ten), Idaho (seven), Indiana (four), Kentucky (nine in one county), and North Dakota (four in one county).​
Wisconsin the Refugee TB Capital of US: Twenty-Seven Cases in Two Years
       by Michael Patrick Leahy
       5 Jul 2016

Wisconsin the Refugee TB Capital of US: Twenty-Seven Cases in Two Years - Breitbart​
*Denying citizenship for failing to integrate will not work in this country. Every Democrat believes that American children catching TB from United Nations refugees is the Socialist thing to do:* 

As one of the more independent-minded European countries, Switzerland is now doing the unthinkable with their Muslim population: denying citizenship for failing to integrate into Swiss society.​
Swiss do the unthinkable with Muslim population
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 07/03/2016 @ 6:19 pm

Swiss do the unthinkable with Muslim population​
*The only hope Americans have for self-protection is to legally define Islam as a political movement; a movement that does not permit Muslims to integrate with non-Muslims.

p.s. The Swiss et al. might take a look at “political movement” since they are not bound by our First Amendment.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Those who read my messages heard me say that I would not vote for Donald Trump. I still do not trust him on a lot of issues. In light of an opportunity to pass H.R. 75, I have to vote for Trump.





Flanders said:


> Just to be clear on this. Had Trump not staked a claim on sovereignty, I would not go near him if I was wearing a Hazmat suit:




http://media.breitbart.com/media/2016/07/cover2-640x738.png

*I have been Lady Ann’s fan for a long time. I’ll stick with her so long as Trump does not forget that everything else hangs on sovereignty:*

Ann Coulter’s new bombshell book is set to explain the Trump phenomenon, and why Donald Trump has risen up against all odds to become the Republican Party’s 2016 presidential nominee.

   “It is no longer a question of what the party wants,” the back cover of In Trump We Trust reads. “The combined vote for Trump and Cruz is a ringing chorus of what this party wants: a wall, deportation, and a lot less immigration, especially from Muslim countries. In other words, what the party wants is the diametric opposite of what Washington wants. One would search the history books in vain to find a party establishment so emphatically rejected by the voters as the Republican Party was in 2016. They want to keep the country. They want Trump.”​
Exclusive — ‘In Trump We Trust: E Pluribus Awesome’: Ann Coulter’s Book Cover Revealed
       by Matthew Boyle
       11 Jul 2016

Exclusive — ‘In Trump We Trust: E Pluribus Awesome’: Ann Coulter's Book Cover Revealed - Breitbart​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Way back when then-Senator Joe Biden, and retired RINO Senator Richard Lugar, were pushing for ratifying the Law of the Sea Treaty (LOST). Suffice to say that not one United Nations treaty is good for Americans. The Senate refusing to ratify the LOST was a gift to the American people.





Flanders said:


> The Senate not ratifying the LOST surely contributed to the sewer rat calling treaties TRADE AGREEMENTS.


*I wonder how ratifying the LOST would have stopped China’s aggression in the South China Sea:*

Taiwan Deploys Warship to South China Sea: Hague Ruling ‘Seriously Hurt Our Rights’
   by Frances Martel
   13 Jul 2016

Taiwan Deploys Warship to South China Sea: Hague Ruling 'Seriously Hurt Our Rights'​
*When push comes to shove America will have to defend itself —— with or without the LOST —— irrespective of rulings out of The Hague. Americans have to be careful they are not manipulated into enforcing rulings handed down by the UN’s judiciary.*


----------



## Flanders

*Sovereignty is the best October Surprise of all: *


Flanders said:


> It is a dead certainty that neither Hillary Clinton, nor any Democrat, will place America’s sovereignty above the United Nations and everything they have planned for their fellow “Americans.”


*Thanks to Donald Trump, I had hoped that defending America’s sovereignty would get a lot more coverage; nevertheless, I am happy with what I got so far.

Prior to Donald Trump not one candidate for president —— or Congress —— in either party ever stood up for America’s sovereignty. A few days remain before election day to get it out there. A major blitz in the next few days against a one government world would be an October Surprise that Americans across the board understand in addition to sending Democrats ‘round the bend knowing they dare not openly defend their anti-America global government agenda.

Let me close with a tip of the Hatlo Hat to Lou Dobbs: *

The big story of the 2016 presidential campaign has been the dishonest and lopsided coverage by the corporate media. Media bias against Donald J. Trump has been designed to obscure his controversial message that the elites are planning another assault on American sovereignty. Lately, Trump has spelled out his concerns in specific detail, saying his opponents favor “global government.” This is a serious charge. Is it true?

   One notable exception to the media bias has been Lou Dobbs of the Fox Business Network. He has openly sided with Trump. Indeed, Dobbs was sounding the alarm about bad trade deals and the prospect of regional and world government when he had a show on CNN.​
*XXXXX*​
Clinton has a vision of destroying American sovereignty in order to facilitate global trade deals and open America’s borders​
Lou Dobbs Fights Global Government
           By Cliff Kincaid
           October 27, 2016

Lou Dobbs Fights Global Government​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Just to be clear on this. Had Trump not staked a claim on sovereignty, I would not go near him if I was wearing a Hazmat suit:


*At least I was not duped:*

The Trumpkins got duped.

*XXXXX*​ 
   Now that Donald Trump is President, what is he doing? Attacking conservatives and threatening to primary them and the reason? The sin of keeping their promises. By attacking House Freedom Caucus members like Jim Jordan, Mark Meadows, and Raul Labrador, Trump provides clear evidence his entire campaign was a farce. A reality show wrapped up at times with conservative jargon.​
Trump’s Primary Threats Against Conservatives Proves His Campaign Was a Farce
           Posted at 11:00 am on March 31, 2017 by Jay Caruso

Trump's Primary Threats Against Conservatives Proves His Campaign Was a Farce​
*Trump is hanging on by the slimmest of conservative threads. I can only hope the thread breaks in time for Tea Party conservatives to get to work on finding and nominating trustworthy conservative candidates in 2018.*


----------

